# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  idolo nacional

## adrianicv

cual es el cartomago español que mas os gusta :Confused: 

a mi en particular me gustan Palmer y Tamariz

----------


## MarceloCanales

Arturo de Ascanio es mi favorito.

----------


## quiquem

hay muy buenos y es dificil elegirlos nombraré rapidamente a quienes primero vienen a mi mente Tamariz, Ascanio, Palmer.

----------


## Mr.Mind

Carrol, alla donde este

----------


## AmadeuS

la dupla Tamariz Pepe, era increible

----------


## AmadeuS

me corrijo, era magica

----------


## DrkHrs

Pepe Carrol y Tamariz

----------


## magoRaul

Tamariz, Carrol, Ascanio, Palmer...todos tienen algo de lo que es dificil no enamorarse.

----------


## El Munir

Palmer sobre todo y luego tamariz

Saludos

----------


## Jesus el mago

Para mi... Faustino Palmero, Juan Tamariz, Arturo de Ascanio, Pepe Carrol... uff... sin ningún orden... cada uno tiene su estilo... muy difícil.

----------


## Burton

El que más Tamariz...lo  he visto actuar en persona y fue impresionante y a Palmer también lo he visto en persona y muy bien... a los demás que habeis puesto he visto algún que otro video....

----------


## Mistico

Pepe Carrol: técnica perfecta, elgancia personificada, humor,... y mucho mucho más.

Qué pena no haber podido llegar a coocerlo en persona :(

----------


## guille

Pepe Carrol, Juan tamariz y Arturo de ascanio.

----------


## letang

Creo que el número de hilos que hay preguntando esto mismo se puede escribir en notación científica...

----------


## The Black Prince

> Creo que el número de hilos que hay preguntando esto mismo se puede escribir en notación científica...


Yo creo que es un numero de tal magnitud que el ordenador de la NASA no puede operarlo.

----------


## The Jack

Tamariz

----------


## HEO-.

:Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   no se puede colocar el mago del pais en vez de españa?

xd!! broma...

de todas maneras posteo igual los magos de chile

el mago Larrain, el mago Oli, y ling-fu

----------


## iscariote

Como manipulador me gusta mucho piedrahita.
Por decir un mago gracioso y no hablar del gran maestro: mago migue

----------


## josep

Tamariz, Carrol, Ascanio...

Salud.

----------


## Gunter Benko

¡Grande Pepe!

----------


## Zen

Pepe Carrol.... purista, tecnico elegante,comunicador, showman, un MAGO

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pues a mi los que más me gustan son JoseQueSoyYo y Miguelajo, aparte de  Tamariz, Carrol... Les he visto actuar pocas veces, pero cada vez que les veo...

----------


## MERLINLIGHT

Ahi van los mios:
                          Tamariz,Carroll,Palmero,Ascanio.


               Un saludo mágico.

----------


## hawyn yaur

sin duda alguna:  Luis Piedrahita.

----------


## gones

Yo,sin olvidarme de todos los grandes que habéis mencionado,destacaría también a Woody Aragón,Alejandro Furnadjiev y a Ricardo Rodríguez.

Un saludo

----------


## terkito

tamariz, faustino , ascanio.

----------


## terkito

y de argentina, mi localidad diria q son los 3 mas conocidos, emanuel , jansenson , adrian guerra

----------


## Chema78

A mi aparte de, por supuesto, los "clásicos" me gusta mucho Daortiz, una imaginación que no para de correr y un personaje mágico que me gusta mucho además de una buenísima tecnica.
Woody aragon creo que es de los "mejores" en la actualidad y aqui en Elche un mago que se llama Juan Manuel Marcos que me encanta.

----------


## Ustari

el mejor para mi sin duda es tamariz, tecnica, conocimiento, gracia,

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pues .. Pepe, Tamariz, e incluso Piedrahita ...

Pero lo que realmente me fascina es la necesidad del ser humano de crear mitos y heroes.

----------


## Kassidy

Sin duda Tamariz, más que mago, es un genio...

----------


## jorgeo

pepe carrol y tamariz son insuperables

----------


## Dogo Tom

Tamariz, siempre consigue asombrarme y hacerme sonreir, siempre.

----------


## shark

pues particularmente , meter en el mismo saco a ascanio, tamariz o carrol con Luis Piedrahita me pareec una aberración. )( con permiso de Luis, que me cae muy bien)

----------


## miguelajo

Debe ser que Miguel Gómez no sale mucho por el burrito.
Arturo, Miguel y Gabi...

----------


## Great Danton

No tengo mucha experiencia, pero mis favoritos son Tamariz y MagoMigue

----------


## RoadVirus

La personalidad y el humor de Tamariz son propios de un genio.

----------


## ziko

Juan Tamariz, Pepe Carrol

----------


## maxren

Hombre, Juan Tamariz, Pepe Carrol y otros, son genios de la mágia. Pero desde que ví a Daortiz (¡¡¡Pero que pedasssssso de mago!!!), me he convertido en un Daortiznista. Y M.A. Gea, también es una joya actuando. Y lo poco que vi de Manolo Talman, también me gustó. Y Yunke es muy bueno.

Por cierto, ¿alguien me podría aclarar si Arturo de Ascanio era mago? por lo que he leido, se que es un excelente manipulador (e inventor de técnicas y efectos) con la baraja  y un maestro de técnicas, muy por encima de muchos cartomagos, pero escuché que tenía otro oficio, es decir, no se si fue mago profesional o no) 

un saludo a todos

----------


## themagician

> Hombre, Juan Tamariz, Pepe Carrol y otros, son genios de la mágia. Pero desde que ví a Daortiz (¡¡¡Pero que pedasssssso de mago!!!), me he convertido en un Daortiznista. Y M.A. Gea, también es una joya actuando. Y lo poco que vi de Manolo Talman, también me gustó. Y Yunke es muy bueno.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿alguien me podría aclarar si Arturo de Ascanio era mago? por lo que he leido, se que es un excelente manipulador (e inventor de técnicas y efectos) con la baraja  y un maestro de técnicas, muy por encima de muchos cartomagos, pero escuché que tenía otro oficio, es decir, no se si fue mago profesional o no) 
> 
> un saludo a todos


No fué profesional (no cobraba por hacer magia) y era abogado me parece.

----------


## popt

Hombre, la pregunta en sí no es muy afortunada.  Era mago, de los mejores magos que ha habido en toda la historia.

Ahora, de profesión era abogado, lo único que le gustaba más que la magia.

¿Ídolo nacional? Arturo, Miguelajo y Josequesoyyo  (y siento Shark meterlos juntos, pero en realidad tienen mucho que ver  :Wink:  )

----------


## piloto2

bueno..y si me lo permitis....yo diria Rene Lavand, se que no es español, pero es que esa mano magica es de lo mejor del mundo

----------


## 46u5t1n

... con lo cual llegamos a la conclusión que cada uno de estos magos es una genialidad en sí misma por la cara de le da a la magia: Tamaríz es un monstruo con el look que le da a sus juegos, Pepe Carroll era de lo mejorcito, elegante y buena técnica, Luis Piedrahita tiene unos juegos de lo más "barroco" (por el vocabulario que utiliza), Renè Lavand tiene un mérito indiscutible y una técnica que ya quisiera para mí aunque fuese con dos manos, MagoMigue... "¡eh o no eh pa comerme!"

----------


## mdeluque

Pepe Carrol y Tamariz.

----------


## maxren

Se me olvidaba Joaquin Matas!!! es bueno con cartas (y con cuerdas, y con lo que le pongan por delante) Es muy, muy bueno (en mi opinión)

un saludo

----------


## Mellon

para mi tamarit

----------


## Némesis

¡Tamarit! Esa bonita localidad cerca del municipio de Tarragona...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## letang

Hay un mago valenciano llamado Rafa Tamarit.
Quizá para este usuario Rafa sea el mejor mago de España  :Wink1: 

Rafa en acción: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq36IQ_Wf6E

----------


## themagician

Anda que vaya lumbrera de ayudante le ha tocao :D  :D

----------


## Némesis

> Hay un mago valenciano llamado Rafa Tamarit.


Jo... La e cagao   :Oops:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Además es miembro de este foro, no?
http://www.magiapotagia.com/profile....profile&u=1793

----------


## Arkite

Pues a mi los que mas me gustan son en primer lugar el gran Tamariz,me parece increible y con una personalidad arrolladora.

En segundo lugar elegiria a pepe carrol,que tenia un humor que me gustaba mucho.

Y despues ya me quedaria con piedrahita,otro crack.

Un saludo gente.

----------


## Magic_Hands

Por ser de Barcelona diremos que Toni Cachadiña.

----------


## HIPOSONANONA

tamariz, ascanio.

----------


## thrasher

Mago Oli, Chileno como yo

----------

